# looking for a fully supported/energy saving graphic card

## danielcb

Hi,

i'm currently using a Radeon HD4650 and managed to minimize the power consumption via a kernel patch. But still the card runs at about 70°C, is pretty loud and ...

So I'm looking for a new graphic card for:

* 2x 1980x1080 monitors (dvi)

* work / programming / at most full hd video playback

* power saving & as silent as possible

* fully supported by gentoo (radeon or nouveau with KMS)

Any suggestions?

Thanks!

----------

## gorkypl

Passive cooled radeon 6570 or even 6450 should be enough for everything you do. Just try to get version with DDR5 if possible.

BTW I'm using 5750 with three monitors, and after simple

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> echo "low" > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profile
> 
> 

 

it idles at 48°C

Open drivers with KMS, no kernel patches at all (I'm using gentoo-sources from ~amd64).

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

Radeon HD 5770

has a TDP of 108 Watts

at idle clocking down to 18 Watts

TEMP IDLE 46C	

TEMP FULL 76C

Efficiency: 12.59 GFLOPS/W 

Anything around 12-13 is the best efficiency these days.

----------

## gorkypl

 *Kaso_da_Zmok wrote:*   

> 
> 
> at idle clocking down to 18 Watts
> 
> 

 

I bet it is not true while doing multihead... 

Also 5770 is simply too powerful for office work IMHO.

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

hd 5770 might be a bit more power for occasional gaming.

the HD 4xxx was a hot running disaster, had the 4850 idling at 66-70 C and cooking itself while doing some 3D. Eventually cooked itself.

do agree with your suggestion.

the HD 6450 looks pretty cool: Idle 9W, TDP 18 - 27 W

----------

## danielcb

Thanks for the answers. I couldn't find a single DDR5 version. Are you sure there are passive cooled 6450s with DDR5?

----------

## Circuitsoft

Found a fanless 6670 with GDDR5: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102950

This 6450 has GDDR3, but can still run dual monitors: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102960

----------

